# Liberty & Elliot wrestle



## MrsHooch (Aug 10, 2007)

Thank you Mary for sharing I enjoyed watching them!!!!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Elliot sounds like a grizzly bear! How cute.. Lexi is a good referee too.. I love her eye brows!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Wow.. they play nice compared to mine....lol.... great video. Abbie and Cruiser are my talkers and man does it sound nasty when there at it..


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

That was Elliots 'indoor voice' LOL 
He has learned if it gets louder....momma will make us stop playing!! 
When outside its worse!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Hummm...I thought it was just Tailer being mouthy the other night!! Great to see them play! I'm Grinn'en!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

nawww...Tailer was just fine!!....he just made himself to home!! 
Tailer is a sweetie boy...I love his color!!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Haha! No wrestling in the house boys! LOL Love Lexi's eyebrows - they are spectacular.

Gotta love the word ENOUGH! Griff knows that one too!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Hey I recognize those dogs :wavey: Looks like the scene at my house these days. Liberty and Elliot look like they were having fun. I should make an audio clip of that video because when Lexi gave her WOOF WOOF my two heard her and stopped wrestling.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Where was Lexi when my son was about six? Her bark has more authority!


----------



## cpsimone (Jan 4, 2008)

That was great! Elliot and Liberty are fun to watch! I think Lexi thought so too..for a little while anyway ( I love how she was so patiently wagging her tail and watching them go at it). 

And yes, her eyebrows really are phenomenal.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Lexi is just a stunning girl and love her eyebrows. They really look and sound like they are going to kill each other. Glad to see they are big buddies. I use that enough with Bama and Shelby and he just looks at me like Im an idiot. I guess I am just not touch enough.


----------



## MurphyDawg (Jan 27, 2007)

Awww,
They look like they are having so much fun!! Gorgeous dogs too! The girls are sweetie pies and Elliot looks so much like my "Murphy" ...I thought he was handsome and just so full of life!
Lexi was right into her role, I could have swarn that her three barks towards the end of the clip clearly said "knock it off"...

It was a neat clip, made me smile!

Jen and Murphy


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for that - it brings back memories when Ginny (at the bridge) and Holly were younger and used to play like that. Love Lexi in charge - clever girl


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I love Lexi's white eye brows. Delilah is my barker. Samson only barks if someone comes to the door.

Your dogs are all so nice looking.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

My hubby is encouraging me to get off the computer so we can watch a movie, but I just watched a great one!!! I had a huge smile on my face watching Liberty and Elliot. I just LOVE watching dogs wrestle!! And my Sunny does just what Lexie does (except she doesn't tend to let it go on that long!) It's like the females thing it's their duty to keep things under control!

I would comment on the eyebrows, but everyone has said it all! Spectacular! Never seen anything like it!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Goldens having fun.

Great video--thanks for sharing!

SJ


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Love it! Good doggies!
Beamer and Libby were watching...heads cocked to one side and Libby (yes Libby) was evening growling a bit at the action!!! fun play is always good


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Great Video!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awwww how sweet!!!! Our new little man is the same way... he's VERY vocal during play! I'm kinda wondering what all the other dogs at the dog park are gonna think of his vocalizations when he goes... and "if" he will vocalize with them the same as he does with Geddy.

I just love Lexi... what a beautiful girl!!!


----------

